# brighest outdoor motion light



## Matt (Feb 3, 2008)

I keep comming up with this issue.
I have a few different customers that want really bright outdoor MOTION LIGHTS. Whenever they say bright I think MH or HPS but they cannot be on a motion since they take so long to warm up. So my question is am I limited to using those 2 150w halogen heads that always burn out? One customer has that setup there now and says it is not bright enough and he doesnt want to add new locations just make that one brighter.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Take the output of the motion sensor and drive a 120volt coil on a lighting contactor. Then you're unlimited in the amount of watts you can drive.


----------



## Matt (Feb 3, 2008)

I see what you mean but kinda not really what I was talking about. 
I am not refering to the limitations of the motion sensor it is the limitations of what lights can be on a motion sensor. ie. a 250w MH can't be on a motion sensor since by the time it senses motion and gets to full brightness you are already in the house with all your groceries.. I need bright flood lights that are instant.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

if you really want super bright motion detector luminaire why not follow 480sparky's idea and get big ase *1500* watt quatz it will really lit up the place nice 

Merci, Marc


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Or you can go with a HPS (high pressure sodium). VS the quartz, they cost more upfront, but use less watts and put out more lumens. Plus, the bulbs last a lot longer.


----------



## rbj (Oct 23, 2007)

*Blinding light*

Or...you can hook up a 6 vdc 2 meg (Million) candlepower instantaneous search light driven by a standard 180deg, 70ft. field-of-view motion sensor. The lamp has a beam distance that'll pick a racoon off of a branch 1000 ft away. 
Otherwise a simple 500Watt quarz lamp will light up a driveway so you can see the dipstick oil reading of your car engine. Good luck..rbj


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

rbj said:


> Or...you can hook up a 6 vdc 2 meg (Million) candlepower instantaneous search light driven by a standard 180deg, 70ft. field-of-view motion sensor. The lamp has a beam distance that'll pick a racoon off of a branch 1000 ft away.


Got a link?


----------



## rbj (Oct 23, 2007)

gilbequick said:


> Got a link?


The 20 milliion candle power unit is a Vector rechargeable snapped into a docking base. The unit is controlled by a Cooper ir sensor but is a limited distance, so the racoon won't trigger the unit. rbj


----------



## Tiger (Jan 3, 2008)

With a MD you want instant-on, so you have to use incandescents. Incandescents are probably limited to the bulbs you're using, so the only option for more light is more fixtures, or repositioning the existing fixtures. If they want to switch to photosensor control they'll have better options for more light.

Dave


----------



## rbj (Oct 23, 2007)

Tiger said:


> With a MD you want instant-on, so you have to use incandescents. Incandescents are probably limited to the bulbs you're using, so the only option for more light is more fixtures, or repositioning the existing fixtures. If they want to switch to photosensor control they'll have better options for more light.
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave, The 20 meg spot is setup with dual Halide lamps in one reflector. rbj


----------



## Tiger (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry, I thought it was a joke. I figured that type of light could be seen from space.

Dave


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Take the output of the motion sensor and drive a 120volt coil on a lighting contactor. Then you're unlimited in the amount of watts you can drive.


Once again, 480 is _on time _with his advice.

If you have a good rapport with a lighting rep, seek his advice. Small project or large, that is how a lighting rep makes his money, and he should be aware of the 'latest and greatest' stuff out there. It just might blow our doors when you report back to this forum. 

Best Wishes Everyone


----------

